# RPC Mpc



## hallkat (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all how would I search for RPC MPC Info...I tried typing just RPC but nothing came back
Thanks
Steve


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

try searching 'Ron Coelho'

His website is:

http://www.saxmpc.com/


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

Google gives 12,100 hits on SOTW using "RPC mouthpiece" as search term.


----------



## SactoPete (Jan 23, 2004)

Another trick might be to try some of his mouthpiece model designations: 115B, 120B, 105R, (or corresponding for alto).


----------



## MyMartinTenor (Jul 23, 2008)

hallkat said:


> Hi all how would I search for RPC MPC Info...I tried typing just RPC but nothing came back
> Thanks
> Steve


I gather you mean that you ran the search "RPC" in this forum's search engine. The engine does not accept terms with less than 4 letters -- it simply says that nothing came back. Must use more than 4 letters in this forum search.


----------



## hallkat (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys using Rons name got me somewhere.....I know about the 4 letter rule but did not know what to add to the 3 I already had...lol


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Use a wild card asterik for three letter searches:

rpc*


----------

